# Post your different clips



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Funny you should post this topic. I just did two fancy cuts in a day earlier this week.

Albi has been in a Scandinavian for a few months, and I decided I couldn't wait until she's a year old for big girl clips. So we went from Scandinavian to English Saddle to Continental over the course of a Grooming Day. This was my first try at an English Saddle, and it's also the first time I did rosettes that I liked enough to keep them on!

Next will be an HHC, I think towards the end of the month; it's getting hot! I have this girl's 'do's planned out for like a year, LOL.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I love all of these pictures. So cute!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolie has gone through a few changes in the year he has been here. This is is a picture of him when i got him at 4 mos. His face was trimmed and that was it  I put him in a lamb clip at about 7 mos ? Then i decided to let him grow out and there was my first attempt at a Scandinavian . I worked on that a bit and now that Tizzy is here and hanging off his topknot I decided to modify it a bit and not keep his topknot banded. The last picture is of his "new" topknot.. Still very large  But harder for Tizzy to hang onto, haha! As you can see I dont usually take pictures right after grooming. Having been a groomer you would think I would love the look of a freshly groomed dog but really i like the more natural look !


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Des has been through many... ahem, "learning experiences" through his life. Lol! 

Here are some pics to show you the different looks he's had:
-puppy muppet face, 11 wks
-puppy shag w/ shaved fft, 12 wks
-first haircut! Both his and mine lol, 16 wks? 
-did the lamb a few more times, then took him short, ears and all! 8 months
-then came... whatever this is. It was a mess. 10 months
-my coworker put him into a sort-of-modern-trim, 12 months
-took the ears short again... another mistake, 14 months
-Scandinavian! Not so well done, but fun. I may do this trim again someday, only not so ugly lol, 18 months
-a few different Modern/stylized lamb trims since then... here's one of them, 23 months
-and the latest one, the Miami!  24 months

And he's only two!! Can't WAIT to try out more haircuts on this baby.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Ella so far as only been in two clips since we've had her....just the show puppy clip and the continental. Once she's finished, we'll probably keep her in a continental.....just SHORTER, LOL!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau has worn three clips since we got him a year and a half ago. First, a Show Puppy Clip when we brought him home as a 6-month-old (that didn't last long -- too much hair for us poodle newbies!), then to a Lamb Clip, and finally to a Miami or "circus dog," as the groomer likes to call it. The Miami took a few months to grow back into a full Lamb, and that's what he's been wearing since. I think it's warm enough now to go back to the Miami (which I love) next month.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

We've just had Newt for a year and she started out with pretty much no hair, so not a ton of clips to go through..

but, starting out..
nekkid poodle









Slightly less nekkid, in a Miami (but not really enough hair for poms)









Modified Continental









currently a shaggy mop poodle in need of a trim


----------



## royaltygirl (Apr 30, 2011)

I just love all these lovely poodle pictures! I will post one of Olivia when she gets back from grooming on Monday. I have decided to go with the saddle clip... I think...maybe.
We will know on Monday!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Des has been through many... ahem, "learning experiences" through his life. Lol!
> 
> Here are some pics to show you the different looks he's had:
> -puppy muppet face, 11 wks
> ...


When we get our Spoo this fall, I can honestly say that we will be looking for a very basic clip, something that is neat, not too long or hot, definitely with no poms (I know that is a hurdle my husband will never cross). I like the look of the longer hair on the face, what you have called "muppet face", there a real name for that look?

What I love about that look is that it reminds me of Finnegan, a puppet dog that was on Mr Dressup when I was a child. Those people from Canada will know who I am talking about.

Paula


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Littlestitches: the shaggy face on an adult would be called a "teddy bear face", or you could get a Donut Moustache which is also pretty cute & popular. You can get the shaggy face look on your dog if you don't like the shaved face, but be warned, everyone WILL think your dog is a Doodle! Still a cute look, though!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

If people think my Spoo is a doodle, I am fine with that. It would actually make my hubby happy, as he wants a doodle (an argument he will not win :aetsch: ). He does not like any of the "fancier" poodle cuts and says he like the way a doodle looks. 

Keep posting pictures, I LOVE seeing them

Paula


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome! It's a win-win then!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Birdy, Your beautiful cream baby as a little puppy was just the color my puppy is now. I loved seeing Des's color change and the different clips. I can only hope my cream puppies color turns out as beautifully as his is!


----------

